# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  projet workflow approbation document

## LOBO1986

Bonjour.
Je suis en train dimplmenter le workflow avec Apex en me servant de la procdure telle que dcrite sur la page web dont le lien est le suivant : http://www.laureston.ca/2012/04/20/s...ation-in-apex/. Mon objectif est dimplmenter l'approbation des documents, mais je me trouve but  un obstacle concernant les packages(pkg_workflow.should_display_button,pkg_workflow.change_status, pkg_workflow.notify_parties,... ) repris dans l'exemple (voir lien prcdent). Je cherche  savoir si lesdits packages viennent nativement avec APEX ou que a me revient de les crer. votre orientation pourrait me guider  raliser ce petit projet. Ou encore s'il y a mieux que ce qui est repris dans le site auquel je me rfre, merci de me le proposer pour un bon aboutissement dudit projet.

----------

